# New firestick



## ericjeeper (Oct 20, 2007)

Picked up a CVA 45 caliber. inline a couple of days ago. I put a traditions kit 3x9 scope on it.. Took it out today dialed it in. shooting a 2 inch group 3 shots at 100 yards.Love it..Look out deer. shooting 97 grains triple seven. and a 200 grain hornaday sabot


----------



## Shipper50 (Oct 20, 2007)

ericjeeper said:


> Picked up a CVA 45 caliber. inline a couple of days ago. I put a traditions kit 3x9 scope on it.. Took it out today dialed it in. shooting a 2 inch group 3 shots at 100 yards.Love it..Look out deer. shooting 97 grains triple seven. and a 200 grain hornaday sabot



If it shoots 2 inch groups, just think what a real shooter might shoot with it? 

Shipper


----------

